# Suche :)



## RC92 (12. September 2013)

Hallo

ich suche auch jemanden der für meinen Account noch die Rolle der Auferstehung bereit wäre anzuwenden ...

Habe einen Charakter auf LVL 62 Realm: Onyxia ... Habe nun leider seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gespielt würde aber gerne wieder einsteigen 

Also wenn sich jemand finden lassen würde wäre Ich extrem dankbar

Vielen Dank


----------



## Galaxus2012 (14. November 2013)

ja hi ich verschicke rollen auf blackmoore horde und werbe eine freund biete ich auch wenn du lust hast sag mir bescheid


----------



## karendon (14. November 2013)

Hey ich hab zufällig 4 90er auf onyxia^^ würde mich freuen wenn ich deine email bekomme


----------

